# how many members does this site have now ?



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

its probably written somewhere really obvious, but what can I say, its

3 30 a.m and im suddenly curious


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lordgeorge said:


> its probably written somewhere really obvious, but what can I say, its
> 
> 3 30 a.m and im suddenly curious


Showing results 1 to 30 of* 35541*

Search took *0.07* seconds.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Down at the bottom of the main page..

UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum Statistics

Threads: 93,883, Posts: 1,625,397, Members: *40,192*

Welcome to our newest member, slix86


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Threads: 93,883, Posts: 1,625,398, Members: 40,192

Welcome to our newest member, slix86


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

to slow doh!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weird cause mine was cut from the members list, doesn't quite tally


----------

